# 97 Jetta disarm alarm how to????



## jp_97glxvr6 (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone point me in the right direction? I need to disarm the alarm system but I was told that I need to cross some wires to get the car to start afterwards. If you know where I can find this info please shoot me a link! 
Much thanks


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 97 Jetta disarm alarm how to???? (jp_97glxvr6)*

If you are trying to disarm the alarm so that you can hook the battery back up, all you have to do is hold in the hood open sensor plunger, and connnect the battery terminals. The alarm will beep only one time.
If you want to disarm it for some other reason disregard.


----------



## jp_97glxvr6 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: 97 Jetta disarm alarm how to???? (77kafer)*

Its setting on me randomly. I'm trying to disarm it for good. Thanks though.


----------



## jp_97glxvr6 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: 97 Jetta disarm alarm how to???? (jp_97glxvr6)*

bump!?


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: 97 Jetta disarm alarm how to???? (jp_97glxvr6)*

most likely the door actuator is broken behind the door handle on the drivers side..... what you do is go to the pass side and unlock the doors... that should disarm the alarm


----------



## jp_97glxvr6 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: 97 Jetta disarm alarm how to???? (Greengt1)*

How do I disarm my alarm for good? I mean so I never have to mess with it again. I know how to turn the alarm off and on. but how do I disengage it?!?!? Can anyone help me?


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: 97 Jetta disarm alarm how to???? (jp_97glxvr6)*

unplug the module behind the dash on the left...


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: 97 Jetta disarm alarm how to???? (Greengt1)*

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...htm#6
steve


----------



## jp_97glxvr6 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: 97 Jetta disarm alarm how to???? (vanaman)*

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys are awesome!!!!


----------

